
The Littoral Space: Life as a freelance writer - lumpypua
https://medium.com/matter/my-life-standing-on-the-shore-8729914598ee
======
robinsloan
Nice to see this here. Warren Ellis's newsletter is an amazing, ongoing view
into the life & brain of a working (fiction) writer =>
[http://orbitaloperations.com/](http://orbitaloperations.com/)

